# Code p200a fuel/air metering auxiliary emission control



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

let us know how you make out at the dealer.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

oilburner said:


> let us know how you make out at the dealer.


This morning after a couple short trips to the store with the CEL on I headed to work about 50 miles away. After about 5 miles the light light shut off so i figured it must have just been a fluke. Them about 10 miles later the dpf light came on and a message that said exhaust fluid quality poor, derate to 65mph in 99 miles. That lasted about 7 miles and shut off and now shes all back to normal...I dont know whats going on haha


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think someone else had similar symptoms last year. I can't remember what the resolution was but it _may _have been something with a bad battery.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

Yeah that could be a possibility. I know the car was PDI'ed at the dealer in january and I bought it in june. Sitting is the worst thing for any vehicle. Ive put about 2600 miles on it with no issues until now. I'm hoping it will straighten itself out or at least stick with one solid code or two for me. Its hard to chase intermittent problems. Could be a disaster! So im keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't seen this kind of behavior before. Do you have plans to take it to the dealer?


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ive put another 400 miles on with no issue so I am not too worried about it. I mat mention it when I go for an oil change. Or If it happens again.


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

Been a while but i figured i would let everyone know what happend incase they run into this issue! My car sat at the dealership for 7 weeks for an intake manifold. One of the solenoids for the variable intake runners was bad a d they had to replace the whole manifold...and te car being so new gm hadnt even released the part yet! I was a nightmare but ive gone another 12k miles since ive gotten it back with no futher issues.


----------

